# Went to buy a Veto Pro Pack XL.........



## jegolopolli (Aug 24, 2010)

....But walked out with this instead (and a torpedo, 24" level and small screwdrivers on impulse buys :whistling):










I REALLY wanted the Veto and walked in with full intention of buying it, but there would have been no room for my hammer, mallet, hacksaw and long #3 driver, actually there probably would have been room but that stuff would have had to angle across all the other tools Im guessing. This has the center section with plenty of room for larger items. I can even put my small pouch in there as well and still have room for other stuff, and added bonus.

First thing I dont like when I set up my tools in it is that the walls are just cloth, not hard backed like the veto. So when you load it up everything wants to tilt forward. Its an annoyance and hopefully its not too bad over time.

Another thing that sucks is the small holders on the bottom are too small for anything really usefull except apex drivers (which even those may not want to stay put) so I had to cut the bottoms to accept the small screw drivers (see pic below).

Otherwise I love it. I have been through a few boxes and the last thing I had was this:










I left it in the truck most of the time and filled a small bag with stuff I wanted but I was reluctant to bring it out because it was heavy and awkward to carry. I only had that for a couple months before I had enough.

Here are a couple pis with it loaded:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i have the same clc bag, 1/2 the price of the veto pro and much easier to find.

i dont carry it around much anymore, but when i did it was dedicated to my finish tools. side pockets were for screwdrives, chisels, clamps, knifes. and other small things, the large middle section was for my finish guns.

ive since switched to a custom built wooden tool chest for my bigger stuff with a small open top caddy type bag for my most common items for when its time to take the nail bag off to prevent damaging finished walls


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

i bought the veto XXL and it's just too heavy once it's loaded up. i just leave it behind my seat, so i access it from the back doors, it's a crew cab truck. I take it out once and a while. i should have gotten that one . i've had it a few years now. holds a lot of tools though.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

basically i stopped carrying mine for the same reason, too heavy. switched to tool box on wheels


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I might get one of those fat max with wheels, the large one, opens up. just one more thing to put in the back of the truck. the nice thing about the bags are they make it easier to find some of the loose tools like chisels, screw drivers, pry bars etc. in a tool box, the are just loose in a tray.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

I use this too. I still haven't decided how to organize what goes on either side. By the end of the day its usually a mess and I might as well have a 5 gal bucket.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

the one side I just use for stuff like flat bars, mason chisel, 4lb sledge, large channel locks etc. nothing that can be broken. extra chalk lines too go on that side.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the fatmax is a nice idea, well organized, i almost bought one but after closer inspection the plastic looked a little too flimsy for my liking, too easy to break into.

heres what i came up with, almost done just need some dividers on it


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

nice. if i had a shop at home here, i'd go out there nights and work on stuff like that. my work here gets setup just like it does on jobsites. on horses/bench.

I think leo has one of those fatmax rolling boxes and loves them. At least it can get wet if it's in the back of the truck.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i dont have a shop either but have access to a large one... only issue its out of the way. all my cuts were made out in the yard and the assembly was done infront of the tv on a rainy day, staining was done in the bathroom with the fan running full tilt at night and in the driveway on the weekend

only thing is i didnt allow for water runoff, i might be able to put a gasket on the lid that lets water flow off if its raining while transporting it. 

its heavy even unloaded but better to have something thats hard to move and break into so to stop theft, i have u bolts on it so to chain it down to my saws as well


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

systainers are way easier.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Can't beat the systainer and Veto combo....unless you buy the poorly designed LT-XL...I'd like to trade my XL and LT-XL for an LC.


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

jegolopolli You a bike mechanic as well. I have a few park tools but not the amount you do.

ML


----------



## jegolopolli (Aug 24, 2010)

MSLiechty said:


> jegolopolli You a bike mechanic as well. I have a few park tools but not the amount you do.
> 
> ML


 Yes I am, though not professionally, good eye! I stocked up on tools at the last shop I worked at. I worked there part time for about 1 1/2 years to get some extra cash to purchase my bike, parts and tools. I have worked at a few shops over the years. What do you ride?


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

jegolopolli said:


> Yes I am, though not professionally, good eye! I stocked up on tools at the last shop I worked at. I worked there part time for about 1 1/2 years to get some extra cash to purchase my bike, parts and tools. I have worked at a few shops over the years. What do you ride?


Can I borrow that bb tool? I need to to do some work on mine... and the 5mm? and the two 15mm cone wrenches? Just for a little while?


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

jegolopolli said:


> Yes I am, though not professionally, good eye! I stocked up on tools at the last shop I worked at. I worked there part time for about 1 1/2 years to get some extra cash to purchase my bike, parts and tools. I have worked at a few shops over the years. What do you ride?


 Currently on a 97' giant MTB i converted to single speed 











ML


----------



## jegolopolli (Aug 24, 2010)

More off topic discussion

Cool, nice conversion. Ive wanted to get a frame and doing something like that as well.

Ive got a Giant as well, here is mine:


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice. 

ML


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

What's this. MTB forums or what lol

Here's my ride. Ain't even found time to ride the last year. Been so busy with work. Got a few park tools as well. The stands are nice.

I used to have the s-works epic but insurance was costing me more a year than my vehicle insurance!


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

nice. I have park work stand too Makes tuneups much easier. 

ML


----------

